# Hedgehogs are warm and snuggly



## Mrs.Lovette (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't know if this is relevant, but oh my gosh they just are xD My hedgie was sleeping on me earlier and it was super adorable, then she woke up and was crawling around my lap in in my hands and I just

they're so cute ;.; The fur on her little tummy is so soft and she's warm and her nose feels totally cute when she's sniffing my hands, then the starts nuzzling through my fingers and it's just so gosh darn adorable x3


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sounds like you have a snugly hedgehog who would rather curl up on your for a good snooze than go exploring. That's fine!


----------



## lifequards (Mar 28, 2015)

My hedgehog definitely isn't warm and snuggly. I guess that's why we are meant to be haha.


----------



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

I agree that the tummies are soft.  But my hedgie never sleeps on me! She usaly wonders of under the blanket and starts trying to eat it XD


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

I've got a snuggler too. Favorite spot is the crook between my neck and shoulder. He's the laziest fella I've ever seen. Sleeps all day, wakes up to eat, run run runs on his wheel for a few hours and is back to sleeping. Lol.


----------

